# abstract painting



## abt2k15

so the thread by dick and thought id share my method of playing with color 

what i do is paint acrylic dry retarder on the canvas directly. then i put some color on the wet canvas.
it will mix with the retarder while i do brush strokes. that way you can mix and push color pigments at the same time
for some interesting effects.

it takes up to 2 days until i can paint over the layer tho. 

this technique is also great to create interesting backgrounds.

the first picture is the first abstract painting i made and the next is to show how i used that technique for the background
of a painting of the shoreline from a famous city... ( bonus point if you recognize it  )


----------



## just

Isn't that Enid Oklahoma? Did I get the bonus points?


----------



## SuddenLife

Lovely! I really like those organic strokes you do. Very smooth. Retarder is some pretty neat stuff, have taken to using it as well. For me it seems to create just the right amount of time I find pleasant to work with.


----------



## abt2k15

thanks you  

its not oklahoma hehe the three buildings on the right side have a boat on top..


----------



## adventuregirl2264

Wow! They're all good but the first is incredible. Lovin' the brush strokes. So you paint the acrylic dry retarder over the entire canvas? I've never used it before, I'll definitely check it out.


----------



## abt2k15

yes. i wet the whole canvas with it then i directly add the paint on top and fan it out with brush strokes to create nice gradients plus mixing the color with the retardant.
its a different feel and enables different effects than mixing the paint with retardant beforehand i think its because with the method i explained you have all the pigments covered
with retardant before touching the canvas hence i can shove them arround alot better. 

looking forward to your abstract painting


----------



## SylviaCSosnovskaFineArt

The abstract one is great, very interesting technique, reminds me of a new version of J.M.W. Turner.


----------

